

Now That Facebook Is Charging Users, Why Not Offer These Paid Features? - uladzislau
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/10/08/now-that-facebook-is-charging-users-why-not-offer-these-paid-features/

======
jfaucett
How about this revenue model:

$5 - to be "invisible" and stalk friends profiles $5 - to see "invisible"
stalkers $10 - to be "uberinvisible" and stalk friends who see invisibles $10
- to see "uberinvisible" $15 - to be "uberuberinvisible" $15 - to see
"uberuberinvisible"

facebook could milk this forever.

